# taches lumineuses



## roquebrune (11 Octobre 2018)

Mon ipad 12.9 2017 a 3 taches lumineuses sur le bord, ma fille a une tache lumineuse en plein milieu de son iphone 7
bien sur ce n 'est plus sous garantie mais quel recours on a , a ce prix  pour du materiel soit disant haut de gamme ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2018)

S’ils ne sont plus sous garantie, cela veut dire que ces appareils ont plus de deux ans. Donc, si des taches sont apparues depuis la fin de la garantie, c’est que ce n’était peut-être pas un problème matériel. Au mieux, il faudrait aller dans un Apple Store pour voir un avec un Genius si ce problème est du a un souci technique ou s’il y a eu autre chose qui a provoqué ces fuites de lumière. C’est peut-être simplement de l’usure normale depuis tout ce temps.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Octobre 2018)

Depuis tout ce temps ??? Acheté en juin 2017

Je croyais que la garantie était d’un an


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2018)

Ah non, la garantie est de deux ans. Un an par Apple et un an par le vendeur. Passe donc chez ton vendeur et explique ton cas. C'est peut être pris en garantie.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Octobre 2018)

merci, je n' ai pas achete chez un vendeur mais chez apple.de directement


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

de quelles couleurs les taches ?
moi j'ai une zone qui est toujours bleutée sur un iPad mini 4


----------



## roquebrune (12 Octobre 2018)

ce sont 3 petites taches blanches comme trois lumieres,  completement sur le bord a peu pres au niveau des trous de la prise smartkeyboard


----------



## Madame Mim (12 Octobre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> merci, je n' ai pas achete chez un vendeur mais chez apple.de directement



Si tu a acheté directement a Apple, alors la garantie Apple est de deux  ans, car la garantie c’est 1 an constructeur et 1 an vendeur. Donc dans ton cas Apple est constructeur ET vendeur.
Le matériel acheté dans un Apple Store ou sur le site d'Apple a toujours 2 ans de garantie. (Sauf pour les accessoires achetés séparément où la garantie est 1 An)


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Novembre 2018)

J’ai aussi ces taches mais quasiment sur toute la longueur côté smartkeyboard. Je suis passé chez le revendeur agréé local et ils doivent regarder ça la semaine prochaine. Mon Ipad 12.9 n’a pas un an... Apparemment, soit c’est détecté par leur ordinateur comme un réel défaut et ils changent l’Ipad, sinon c’est juste « esthétique » et tant pis pour moi. 
Roquebrune si tu peux me tenir au courant


----------



## roquebrune (2 Novembre 2018)

Cédric74 a dit:


> J’ai aussi ces taches mais quasiment sur toute la longueur côté smartkeyboard. Je suis passé chez le revendeur agréé local et ils doivent regarder ça la semaine prochaine. Mon Ipad 12.9 n’a pas un an... Apparemment, soit c’est détecté par leur ordinateur comme un réel défaut et ils changent l’Ipad, sinon c’est juste « esthétique » et tant pis pour moi.
> Roquebrune si tu peux me tenir au courant


ok je le ferais et toi pareil ?


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Novembre 2018)

Je dois leur laisser mon Ipad mardi prochain. Je te dirai dès que j’ai du nouveau.


----------



## roquebrune (10 Novembre 2018)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Je dois leur laisser mon Ipad mardi prochain. Je te dirai dès que j’ai du nouveau.


ils me disent que c'est plus sous garantie alors qu' il y a moins de deux ans , cest quoi cette arnaque ?


----------



## Chris K (10 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> ils me disent que c'est plus sous garantie alors qu' il y a moins de deux ans , cest quoi cette arnaque ?



Tu l’as acheté en France ? Ai eu ce problème de taches lumineuses, iPad Pro (initialement acheté sur Apple.fr) remplacé illico sans discussion (Apple ne fait aucune réparation sur ce problème : elle change l’iPad).


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Tu l’as acheté en France ? Ai eu ce problème de taches lumineuses, iPad Pro (initialement acheté sur Apple.fr) remplacé illico sans discussion (Apple ne fait aucune réparation sur ce problème : elle change l’iPad).


Je l 'ai achete le 20 juin 2017 en allemagne  ou j' habite a un revendeur Apple,  mais loi europeene est la meme, ce n'est plus garanti apres un an, toutefois la dame m' a dit de passer la semaine prochaine  qu' il appelerait Apple et qu 'il est possible de faire qquechose


----------



## Chris K (11 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je l 'ai achete le 20 juin 2017 en allemagne  ou j' habite a un revendeur Apple,  mais loi europeene est la meme, *ce n'est plus garanti apres un an*, toutefois la dame m' a dit de passer la semaine prochaine  qu' il appelerait Apple et qu 'il est possible de faire qquechose



La garantie légale est de deux ans en Allemagne si je ne m’abuse : https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu...RANTEE/garanties_tableau_recapitulatif_FR.pdf


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> La garantie légale est de deux ans en Allemagne si je ne m’abuse : https://www.europe-consommateurs.eu...RANTEE/garanties_tableau_recapitulatif_FR.pdf



Oui mais alors pourquoi me disent ils que c’est un an ? Et si on va sur le site Apple il y a bien marqué garantie un an  https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/france-universal-warranty.html

Dans ton cas ils te l’ont changé après ou avant une année ?
pour Cedric ci-dessus son iPad a moins d' un an


----------



## Chris K (11 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui mais alors pourquoi me disent ils que c’est un an ? Et si on va sur le site Apple il y a bien marqué garantie un an  https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/france-universal-warranty.html
> 
> Dans ton cas ils te l’ont changé après ou avant une année ?
> pour Cedric ci-dessus son iPad a moins d' un an



J’avais dépassé la première année de garantie. En Apple Store (français donc) ils m’ont bien expliqué les deux ans de garantie et que vu que j’avais acheté chez eux ils allaient appliquer la garantie vendeur (qui s’applique lors de la deuxième année).
C’est deux ans, y a pas à tortiller. Ici : https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/France_Statutory_Warranty.pdf il est bien noté
« Tous les produits que vous achetez auprès d'Apple, y compris ceux de marques autres qu'Apple, sont couverts par la garantie légale du vendeur de deux ans « 

Au niveau européen, je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j’ai cru comprendre que c’était harmonisé avec un minimum de 2 ans (certains pays font plus je crois).


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

Bon en tout cas j’y vais demain mais ils me font l’impression de me faire une faveur alors que la loi me semble aussi être de deux ans
Merci pour ton retour


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Novembre 2018)

Effectivement, le mien a moins d’un an. Je l’ai posé mardi, ils m’ont dit que si le problème était confirmé, l’Ipad serait changé. Un Ipad ne se répare pas...
Le lendemain, j’ai reçu un mail type disant qu’ils avaient commandé les pièces pour réparation ou un nouvel appareil pour échange. Je devrais avoir le verdict cette semaine.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2018)

Pour ceux qui ont eu une echange , est ce que la garantie repart a zero a partir du nouveau ? sur deux ans ?


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Novembre 2018)

Normalement non, ça ne repart pas à zéro, c’est toujours la date d’achat qui compte. Si tu es en fin de garantie, comme il y a eu un remplacement, il y a une nouvelle garantie de seulement quelques mois. Enfin, c’est ce qui m’est arrivé avec un aspirateur mais je suppose que c’est la même législation pour Apple.


----------



## roquebrune (12 Novembre 2018)

j' y suis alle ce matin ils me le changent ... ouf !  ca devrait prendre 15 jours


----------



## Rannvro (15 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Depuis tout ce temps ??? Acheté en juin 2017
> 
> Je croyais que la garantie était d’un an





roquebrune a dit:


> merci, je n' ai pas achete chez un vendeur mais chez apple.de directement



Bonjour, j'ai aussi un iPad Pro 12.9" acheté en 2017 sur le site d'Apple, la période de garantie indiquée était de un an, en prenant l'Apple Care en plus, la garantie passait à deux ans.


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> j' y suis alle ce matin ils me le changent ... ouf !  ca devrait prendre 15 jours


Ils m'avaient annoncé 6-7 jours et rien de neuf. J'ai appelé, Ipad bloqué chez Apple, ils ne savent pas pourquoi. Un retour possible la semaine prochaine.


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2018)

A suivre


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Novembre 2018)

Suite et fin
Ipad changé, récupéré cet après-midi, restauré, affaire réglée. Ah ça fait du bien de retrouver un Ipad pro !
Du coup, j’ai eu le temps de regarder les Ipad Pro 2018. J’hésitais à changer le mien. Je suis encore plus hésitant. Je ne suis pas sûr que les réductions taille-poids, la fonctionnalité améliorée du nouveau stylet, me fassent oublier l’augmentation de prix. Je vais sans doute garder celui-ci et attendre la puce A13


----------



## roquebrune (16 Novembre 2018)

as tu eu un ipad complètement neuf dans son carton avec  tout ou un _rebufed _?

quand a changer mon ipad 2017 contre un 2018 ?  jamais !  le nouveau modele n' apporte rien et le surplus de puissance ne se verra pas a l' usage


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Novembre 2018)

On m’a donné un Ipad avec juste la protection plastique, pas une boite complète. Je ne sais pas si c’est un neuf ou un reconditionné mais il n’y a aucune marque d’usage.
Je suis d’accord avec toi, peu de chance que je le change pour un 2018.


----------



## roquebrune (17 Novembre 2018)

Cédric74 a dit:


> On m’a donné un Ipad avec juste la protection plastique, pas une boite complète. Je ne sais pas si c’est un neuf ou un reconditionné mais il n’y a aucune marque d’usage.
> Je suis d’accord avec toi, peu de chance que je le change pour un 2018.


en ce cas ce doit être un reconditionne un peu plus recent que le tien , sinon pourquoi on aurait pas la boite  ?
ici tu peux connaitre  en mettant le numero de serie https://sndeep.info/en


----------



## Cédric74 (17 Novembre 2018)

J’ai regardé sur le site, il a été fabriqué le mois dernier (semaine du 15 au 21 octobre). C’est donc pas un appareil qui traîne depuis un an sur un rayon de SAV. Et s’il est reconditionné, le client n’a pas vraiment dû s’en servir.
Je me doutais que ça serait comme ça parce qu’un ami avait eu un problème il y a quelques années avec un Ipad air et on ne lui avait donné que l’appareil. C’est un peu logique : on ne leur laisse que l’appareil, sans accessoire, ils ne vont pas nous rendre une boite complète avec le chargeur.


----------



## roquebrune (17 Novembre 2018)

le mois dernier ca me va tres bien


----------



## roquebrune (22 Novembre 2018)

recu le mien juste maintenant il est de 08.10 - 14.10  2018 , 1 mois ! 
nikel


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Novembre 2018)

Tout est bien...
En tout cas, quel plaisir de retrouver un Ipad 12.9 fonctionnel.


----------



## roquebrune (23 Novembre 2018)

faut partager , allez y les tacheux lumineux ! ca marche


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Novembre 2018)

En plus, ça a réglé un autre problème pour moi : mon Ipad se figeait parfois, quelques secondes. Suffisamment pénible pour que j’appuie désespérément sur les liens, ou que je sois obligé de relancer l’application. La panne improuvable si ça n’arrive pas quand l’Ipad est au SAV... Je m’y étais donc habitué. 
Finalement, ces taches lumineuses m’ont permis d’avoir un Ipad... normal !


----------



## roquebrune (23 Novembre 2018)

et en plus on repart sur une batterie neuve , dans mon cas 18 mois de gagnes !
Le mien en plus avait plein de rayures sur l'ecran et des traces au dos

je suis pas bien sur que ce genre d'echange marcherait avec du Samsung ou autres Androids


----------

